# anyone keeping aquariums in the garage in the winter?



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

i have 10 tanks in my garage and i cant place them back in the basement because i ran out of room.

now im faced with either cutting down to 4 tanks only or keeping them all where they are but during the winter season.

some advantages:
my garage is insulated but it still gets chilly.

what i have seen is ppl put insulation on 4 sides of the tanks and leave the front open. thus trapping the heat.

just wondering if anyone in canada has done this. really need to think of something asap!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I would definitely insulate and heat the tanks + if you can heat the room.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

For me it would depend on how cold the garage is going to get because I think more moderately chilly rooms are doable but if its borderline freezing then I wouldn't try to work around those kinds of temperatures.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

We have tanks in our garage...which has a vent from the house to it. But only one. The garage is insulated and in the past, with the vent closed, the garage has stayed around 50 degrees unless it gets really really cold, then drops a little below that. We plan on opening the vent and getting some space heaters...hoping that will be enough. If not, tanks will have to come into the house (I guess we'll just have to move the people out...ha)... oh well, we have an electrician coming to make sure we are wired for all the extra stuff but still not sure if it will be enough...plan on looking at craigslist for some heaters


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Insulating the tanks is a good idea, insulating the garage even better. You are going to need to use either heaters in the tank, or heat the garage, or both.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

so we lucked out...we had a friend come (with electrical knowledge) and apparently we had a setup in the garage for a welder...it was a 220/240 thing I think ... with a little bit of work my husband says he can convert the box to 120V (I'm afraid for him to touch it...he's not an electrician but our friend is and told him what to do)...wiping my brow and saying my prayers...hopefully he knows what he's doing...apparently we will get four 120V plugs with grounds out of the old setup...which should carry most of our tanks plus heaters through the winter...nice (since we are gearing our 90G up for fish too).

We will have 5 tanks in the garage. But the project tank (the 90G)...my husband just bought tools to do the stand and he is excited. I'm saying if it turns out "sweet" its coming in the house.

Wish us luck with all of this...LOL...geez...what we do for our fisheys!!!!


----------

